# Windows 7 Ethernet cable not recognized



## palach (May 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am not very savy so please bear with me. Here is my problem. 

I have a computer that runs windows 7, and I run an ethernet cable from netgear router into my computer. It used to run fine, but all of a sudden it stopped recognizing the ethernet cable, and I can not access internet. 

I know it is not the cable because I can plug in the same ethernet cable to my laptop (runs XP) and it recognizes and I can access internet. 

Also, I know it's not the slot on the router because because I switched places with my other ethernet cable that plugs into Netgear Powerline Ethernet Adapter for my Xbox, and the slot recognizes the adapter just fine. 

So I am thinking it has to do something with Win 7 or the computer. My computer does have the wireless capability, and I am running it on wireless right now.

Please HELP!!! I can give more information to the best of my understanding. Thanks a million in advance!

P.


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

if you go to device manager do you see any notifications


----------



## palach (May 12, 2011)

No, no notifications under device manager.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

May we see this:
Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type CMD in the Search box after Start)



In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## palach (May 12, 2011)

Here it is...

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Mekan Melyayev>IPCONFIG /ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : FamilyDesktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-2F-31-8C-93
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::150a:9abd:b2b4:9de1%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 12, 2011 9:43:11 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 13, 2011 9:43:10 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184557871
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-D7-9A-0C-00-27-0E-0D-90-1B
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{317A714C-A0CB-41A7-845F-E62309696CAD}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:20e7:32c8:3f57:fefd(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::20e7:32c8:3f57:fefd%18(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
C:\Users\Mekan Melyayev>


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Well,unless my eyes are bad,I do not see a lan adapter in your ipconfig.
Only an apparently good wireless connection.
May I see:
Let&#8217;s take a look at the status of the network adapters

Device manager:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
4.	should be enabled and working properly.
5.	If error code,what is it ?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the Network adapters and Other devices sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## palach (May 12, 2011)

I got 2 yellow exclamation marks unde USB controllers. The errors I get:

1. Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)

2. This device cannot start. (Code 10)

I don't think 2nd is related, my printer kinda froze.


----------



## palach (May 12, 2011)

Sorry, I forgot, there are other exclamation marks anywhere under Device manager.


----------



## palach (May 12, 2011)

I meant there are NO other exclamation marks or errors under device manager


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:I see no ethernet controller in the device manager list you provided,nor do I see any USB errored entries.


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

maybe try a system restore to a point in time when you know it was working correctly


----------



## palach (May 12, 2011)

Hmm, so what does that mean if you can't see ethernet controller? Does that mean it stopped working/quit/died? Because I used to be able to connect to internet using ethernet cable before. 

As to the USB controller error, the printer error is fixed, but the second error under USB controller error is: "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"

Which I don't think is related to my current problem.


----------



## palach (May 12, 2011)

Is ethernet controller a physical part in the tower? Maybe I could open the tower and push things around.


----------



## palach (May 12, 2011)

Laker_fan,

System restore doesn't go back as far as it needs to. This happended about 7 weeks ago, and I was out of the country for those 7 weeks.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok;Let's do this.
What is the make and model of your pc.
If Dell,provide the service tag id.


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

check to be sure your nic is properly seated


----------



## palach (May 12, 2011)

I ordered it online, and here are the specs:

*DG41RQ Workstation 
**Serial number:* 107072129*Order number: * F12548750101 *Ship Date: * 3-30-2010
*Your computer contains the following: *









(1) Support Kit 







(1) Mini-Tower mATX Chassis 







(1) Free DOS 







(1) Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0GHz 6M 1333FSB Processor 







(1) 4GB DDR2 800MHz PC6400 Memory (2GB x 2) 







(1) Intel DG41RQ mATX Motherboard 







(1) 1TB 7200RPM 3G SATA II Hard Drive 







(1) 350 Watt 80 PLUS Power Supply 







(1) 22X DVDRW SATA Drives (Qty 2) 







(1) Wireless N PCI Network Adapter 







(1) Cyber Acoustics CA-2016 2-Piece Speakers 







(1) Logitech Deluxe 250 Keyboard USB 







(1) 15-in-1 Card Reader 







(1) 1394 Firewire PCI Card


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I don't see a lan adapter listed


----------



## palach (May 12, 2011)

It used to work just fine before, is it possible for it to work w/o the LAN adapter before?


----------



## palach (May 12, 2011)

I could access internet through ethernet cable for over a year, before this happened 7 weeks ago.


----------



## palach (May 12, 2011)

When I connect my cat5 (ethernet cable) to the ethernet port on the back of my computer, it even glows green, in the past whenever green light glowed, I took it to mean that I am connected right.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

So,where in the ipconffig and device manager is there any reference to to an ethernet adapter ?
I would take a look at your user's manual and see,physically where the adapter is.
Or go to the maker's web site and download
chipset driver if available
and then
the lan adapter driver if available.
In that order.
That's about all I can tell you.
Sorry.


----------



## palach (May 12, 2011)

I can download chipset driver from the maker's website no problem, but when I try to download ethernet controller driver, this is the message I get. Any suggestions?


----------



## palach (May 12, 2011)

and yes I did try it with ethernet cable plugged in.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The motherboard should have:

LAN support &#8226;Gigabit (10/100/1000 Mbits/sec) LAN subsystem using the Realtek* RTL 8111D 

Honestly it sounds like your ethernet port got fried. If you don't see it in Device Manager, and also not in Change Adapter Settings (under Network and Sharing Centre) then it hosed and there is nothing you can do for that ethernet port. You will need to purchase another NIC or USB NIC adapter.


----------



## palach (May 12, 2011)

Couriant,

I can't see it neither under device manager nor under Network and sharing center. 

Can you suggest a good USB NIC adapter considering my computer specs above? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I cannot recommend any since I don't use them but here is a list of them

If i was to buy one, I would do a d-link or linksys because they are good brand names.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I am not very savy ...


Not true! Not even close!  You had already isolated the problem to the NIC.

One more thing to check before purchasing something. Look in the BIOS (Setup) to see if the ethernet somehow got disabled in there. Highly unlikely, but it does happen sometimes.


----------

